# Mini Donkey Forum Friends Meet



## FlatCreekFarm (Aug 11, 2008)

[SIZE=10pt]On Saturday, I met up with Crackerjackjack (Lisa of Greenbriar Brayers) and her mom Betty (who is also mom to Lilly and that adorable baby Cadi). We met at the Missouri State Fair for a fun-filled day of miniature donkey events. Wonderful gals... and what fun we had!!




[/SIZE]

My personal favorite class was the miniature donkey costume contest. There were 20 or so entrants, among them were a NASSCAR entrant (donkey dressed as Tony Stewart’s car), a donkey/fish (who seemed embarrassed by his costume & did not want to move), Dino the dinosaur/donkey being led by Pebbles and Bam-Bam. There were too many cute entrants to mention. The winner was a white donkey dressed as a poodle. Too cute!! You can’t imagine how much this little donkey resembled a big poodle.

There were driving classes, obstacle courses, snigging (where they pull a log through a cone course), and more. We also saw several mini mules and other various sizes of mules.

Here we are at the end of our absolutely wonderful fun-filled day of enjoying those adorable little donkeys. Already looking forward to next year at the Fair!!


----------



## crackerjackjack (Aug 11, 2008)

What a great bunch of ladies!!!!!!!


----------



## RJRMINIS (Aug 12, 2008)

Glad you had fun! And remembered the camera! Nice to put faces with names!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Aug 13, 2008)

Oh my gosh, I can't even imagine how cute all the donkeys in costume could be! What fun!


----------



## Emily's mom (Aug 14, 2008)

I wish that I lived closer....it sure sounded like fun...it IS great to put faces with names...


----------

